# He said She Said: Scheduling



## TargetTech31 (Jul 9, 2021)

Recently left the company for a better opportunity. But a team member told me she told her lead last night she couldn’t come in today till 5-10 her original scheduled time. This morning she opens the app and sees someone changed her hours. Even though she said no last night. She called HR and said something like if you don’t come in that’s not on you. You are scheduled at this time. What BS. The day before & they changed the schedule out of her availability. Something not right here.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jul 9, 2021)

Always print out your schedule... my store likes to add days after you've started your vacation


----------



## TargetTech31 (Jul 9, 2021)

Can they change your schedule after posting it WITHOUT talking to you about it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 9, 2021)

TargetTech31 said:


> Can they change your schedule after posting it WITHOUT talking to you about it?


However it will be change only in my time so take a look at the schedule on the wall , take a picture and fallow that one .


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 10, 2021)

Ahh good old Tarshit with the we change your hours to whatever we feel/whenever we feel like and ignore vacation requests and auto reject them so if you didn't tell your lead we'll fuck up your vacation.


----------

